# Fog Machine?



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Any Advise on a fog machine for deodorizing, i have read alot of mixed reviews to be honest, But if it gives a lasting smell for 2-3 weeks it might be a good upsell after a valet.

Anyone got any recommendations on a cheapish fogger and chemicals that dont leave a film? The AS aromatic is to expensive.

Thanks


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

They've never impressed me mate, and these last around a month and sell like hot cakes.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I use the Fog-It chemicals which do leave a nice smell, though their main function is to kill bacteria and for that I reckon they do a decent job. The fragrance is almost secondary.

Offer a separate deodorising service rather than add it to your regular valets and finish by leaving a complementary air-freshener.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

What Fog machine do you have srod?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Just some cheap disco machine I bought on the bay. Does the job.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

The fogit machines themselves arent that expensive. How much chemical would you get through per job?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I fog for about 40 minutes and it uses next to no chemical. A 1 litre bottle will last a long time.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

and with no filmy stuff on the windows afterwards? On the foggit website they say to run it for 15 mins


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

First couple of times out I was very cautious. I've now fogged quite a number of vehicles and I really saturate the interior for about 25 minutes or so. I then run the air-con on recirculate and blast away for another 10-15 minutes or so.

Never seen any kind of residue.

The machine I have will only allow you to fog for about 20 seconds or so before it stops and waits until it reheats etc. which works perfectly for me. I just continue to fog in small bursts as the machine allows.

For me, I think it is a good treatment following a good interior clean. I did a car a while ago which had milk spillages and the stink was unbelievable. I cleaned the interior (white vinegar + steam) and finished with a fogging. Certainly did the trick and the client informed me later that the smell never returned. That's good enough for me because milk stench is terrible at the best of times.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

cool man, well done. Milk is quite bad indeed..

I am looking at the foggit machine with 1.5liters
not a bad price

"lemons" mmmm

http://www.fog-it.com/index.aspx?pageid=374804


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

The stench is gone because you killed all the bacteria feeding on the spill, not because you masked it off with the fogging.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Well yes, but the smell will nevertheless have gotten into the heating system and in all those nooks and crannies which I could not otherwise reach with more conventional sprays etc. 

As I say, the fog-it chemicals do not leave a huge amount of fragrance anyhow, but they are supposed to kill bacteria as well.

The proof of the pudding, as they say, is in the eating and I approached fogging with an open mind and I am very happy with the results thus far. If it wasn't working for me then I would ditch it.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

haz619 said:


> cool man, well done. Milk is quite bad indeed..
> 
> I am looking at the foggit machine with 1.5liters
> not a bad price
> ...


The lemon agent is my favourite.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Carchem uk sell them where I got mine years ago.but binned it as damaged it


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

so can you use these chemicals in any standard disco type fogger , theres a few on ebay for around £20


----------

